

What is the best programming language in the world - barking
http://www.theranking.com/what-is-the-best-programming-language-in-the-world_r55229

======
lutusp
Oh, yes, obviously a scientific survey, one in which Visual Basic has more
than ten times the vote total of any other candidate language.

